# **I have the best Husband In the Whole wide World**



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 16, 2007)

So im walking around the house trying to pick up ... all the sudden my youngest son.. says "mom there is a blk truck out here' the door bell rings and a black box is sitting in front of the door.  I know i didnt order anything... so i thought it was sent to the wrong address.. i IM my husband to tell him what happend.. and also told him i didnt order anything b.c he isnt to fond of my MAC habit.  lol   

he told me toopen it up.. and OMG OMG my husband ordered some of the barbie collection such a sneaky man..

this haul means more to me than any other hauls.. i guess its because my husband bought it for me.. so thoughtful of him... Ahhhh anyhow im going on and on... 

I love you Nick


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Feb 16, 2007)

how thoughtful of him, i must agree husbands can be pretty sneaky enjoy your haul


----------



## n_c (Feb 16, 2007)

awww...that was nice...enjoy


----------



## Katja (Feb 16, 2007)

*Mine's better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I'm not even married.
Enjoy your new Barbie stuff!  And send some of your husband's positive sneakiness my boyfriend's way.
*


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 16, 2007)

awww that's so sweet!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.a.c. Queen* 

 
_how thoughtful of him, i must agree husbands can be pretty sneaky enjoy your haul_

 
yea sneaky in a good way


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Mine's better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm not even married.
Enjoy your new Barbie stuff!  And send some of your husband's positive sneakiness my boyfriend's way.
*_

 
sending ... sending


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

that is fanTASTIC!!!
Go hubby go!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_that is fanTASTIC!!!
Go hubby go!!_

 
thanks Jamie.. 
Nick wanted to order the barbie shirt for me but it was sold out ... lol im going to make myself one ... lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 16, 2007)

Awwww you so lucky girl! What a great man you got there!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_thanks Jamie.. 
Nick wanted to order the barbie shirt for me but it was sold out ... lol im going to make myself one ... lol_

 
LOL
I'llprobably be doing the same.
Taking the outline and changing it to suit me a little.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Awwww you so lucky girl! What a great man you got there!_

 
Feather!!!!!!! yea it was a total suprise... i told ya he let me order somethings last time and it was supose to be an early v-day present. low and behold i was shocked today.. im very happy


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 16, 2007)

Very sweet!


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 16, 2007)

Awww!  You DO have the best husband in the whole wide world! =)  I can say that still, because I am not married to my boyfriend yet - then we'll have to have a throw-down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it is soooo sweet that he had it gift-wrapped btw.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 16, 2007)

AWW thats too cute....i love the little card that acme with it..you can see his little message....your such a lucky girl!!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 16, 2007)

aww what a sweetheart!! great haul.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 16, 2007)

thats so cute! whats in the boxes under the e/s


----------



## macface (Feb 16, 2007)

thats so cute lucky you.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

awww that's so sweet of him! enjoy!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 16, 2007)

Aww that was so sweet of him! Was that part of your V-Day gift or he got it just cause?  Lucky...lol.  I'll be getting my BLM stuff tomorrow as well as a barbie makeover, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait!


----------



## makeupgal (Feb 17, 2007)

What a nice hubby!!!  Mine got me the makeup and then the Barbie for my 4 year old.  We are lucky girls, aren't we???  Enjoy your makeup!!!  Please post a look using your new stuff.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_What a nice hubby!!!  Mine got me the makeup and then the Barbie for my 4 year old.  We are lucky girls, aren't we???  Enjoy your makeup!!!  Please post a look using your new stuff._

 
aww that is too sweet..... i bet ur little gurl was thrilled
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  lol i have 2 boys so no barbies in my house.... hah

i will post a look when i get the chance


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Aww that was so sweet of him! Was that part of your V-Day gift or he got it just cause?  Lucky...lol.  I'll be getting my BLM stuff tomorrow as well as a barbie makeover, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait!_

 
well i dont know.... lol  nick told me that i could order some MAC for my v-day gift.. that was the 1st week of feb i think and i bought him a helmet for his drift comp.. we were giving eachother early gifts and that was supose to be it... 

i guess it is kinda part of my v-day gift with my early v-day gift... lol so confusing lol.. the gift card said Happy valentines so Yea its a v-day gift lol,,, ok im going to stop now


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 17, 2007)

aww what a sweetie! enjoy your goods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think MAC knew what they were doing when they released barbie right around valentine's! hehe


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 18, 2007)

wow that was soo sweet 
He picked you some great stuff 
Enjoy


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 18, 2007)

aww thats very nice! <3


----------



## London1 (Feb 18, 2007)

that is so sweet of him...have fun trying all your new stuff on..It's not out here in the UK yet...


----------



## Bianca (Feb 19, 2007)

You all have such cute husbands!! Great haul!


----------



## kellis84 (Feb 19, 2007)

awww thats sooo soo sweet...

yeah, imma show my BF this thread... maybe it will give him sum ideas...hehehe ..n i got a bday comin up.... im just recently starting collecting MAC.. n a lil haul like this would be great


----------

